# Hi, How Are Ya?



## hihowareya (May 1, 2008)

Hi, How are ya?... I am hihowareya.









I am a newbie... but have been lurking for quite a while reading all of the great input from all you fellow Outbackers.

I have had my Outback (25RSS I believe) since 05 when we bought it new. I have done a couple mods to it like a drop down 21" flat panel that folds up to the ceiling, and flipped the axles to raise it up a few inches. I don't have any good picks of the flat panel instal, but will post them as soon as I take them.

My wife and I have two young boys, 3 and 6 years old (hence the need for the TV... we used to live in the Northwest and spent a fair amount of time inside the camper due to rain... this is out of the scope of what two young boys can manage without a TV to watch) and we just love to get out camping as often as we can. We live in SLC Utah area now and are trying to "get to know the area" whenever we can.

Anyone with advice of some good places in Utah to camp (preferrably with ATV trail access) we would love to check them out.

Thanks,


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Let me be the first to say............

Welcome ..... glad you found us !


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi hihowareya! 









Howtheheckareya?? 








to Outbackers! 

Glad you decided to stop lurking and came out to play








Shoot, guess we missed you when we were all out there in Utah last summer...guess you'll just have to come out to California to meet us now!

Happy Camping,


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hihowareya, HIHOWAREYA!!!! (by now, you've got to know that we can't resist such unresistable opportunities







) Glad you came out of the shadows to play with us!!!



> guess you'll just have to come out to California to meet us now!


Heck, come east to a NE Rally and have even MORE fun


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, glad to have you with us! Welcome.

Mark


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome to the show. Glad to see a fellow ATV enthusiast.


----------



## hihowareya (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys.









I am having to peck at the keyboard because I have a broken finger (broke it when the wrench slipped off a bolt while doing the axle flip on the Outback







, the wrench smashed my fingers and broke one of them...





















), so I can't say too much.

Anyway, next time I am out working on the trailer I will take some pics so I can share some of what I have done too. I have seen many neet things that people have done on this forum. It is a great place to share ideas and experiences. There are still many things that I want to do... but I gotta wait now till the finger heals.









See ya.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to a great and informative site! You'll find answers to all of your questions from this group. You live in a beautiful state. Enjoy your camping season.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome. This is a graet site with great info. How long did it take you to do the axel flip?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OR......did you get to finish the axel flip after you got your boo boo?


----------



## hihowareya (May 1, 2008)

skippershe said:


> OR......did you get to finish the axel flip after you got your boo boo?


I finished the job (with a few bad words uttered I might add..







), it took me the whole afternoon because I only have a couple jack stands and one jack so I had to do one axle at a time. I also wanted to go slowely to make sure I didn't tweak the frame or anything with all the jacking etc. With more equipment and a helper it seams that it would only take a couple hours.

It wasn't until the next day when my finger still hurt so bad and was "very wiggly" that I went and got an x-ray... and found that one of the bones was broken right in half.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome








To The Outback family

Willie


----------

